# Solved: The Saboteur loading freeze !



## Ke1N (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello i have a problem with that game i just install the game and load it for the first time and it just freeze at loading screen.I can't just do anything else except restarting the PC.I have this problem also with Red Faction : Guerilla - which i can't play exactly for that reason and the Avatar demo which didn't load also.I tryed and force on VSync from my Nvidia Control Panel but didn't work also.Try to stop Xfire but didn't work also.My video card is Nvidia GeFORCE 9800GT with the latest drivers.
Hope somebody can resolve this, i'm using Windows Vista 32 Bit SP1
Thanks!


----------



## dontek (Dec 3, 2009)

I have an nvidia 7800 gt and have the same problem.

What I did was once the game was started, I brought up the Task Manager,
right clicked on the saboteur.exe and switched it to High priority(dont go realtime). Seems to work every time. 

It could be an AMD problem (AMD 6400 single core).

Hope this helps, cheers!


----------



## dontek (Dec 3, 2009)

Fix 1-ATI CARD USERS 
Quote: 1- open game from saboteur.exe
2- Alt Ctrl delete Go to ur task manager under the processes Tab find Saboteur.exe
3-Right Click on it and select set priority and change it to Real Time
4- Right Click again on saboteur.exe and choose Set affinity and mark CPU1 only ... For quad core Mark cpu3 only
5- go back to game should be fixed . Fix 2-NVIDIA AND ATI USERS 

Quote: 1- go to my documentMygamesThe Saboteur Save game Congif.txt
2- find the refresh rate and make it 60
3- find vysinc and change it to 0
4-write this line under the vysinc line Windowed 1 without the quotes
5- FileSave ... FileExit
6- Run Game it should work Fix 3-NVIDIA USERS


----------



## Ke1N (Dec 2, 2009)

For me it was fixed by installing Windows 7 X64.
But thanks for the feedback !
Also i can now run Avatar Demo and Red Faction with no problems !


----------

